# accelerator pedal adjustment 68 gto



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

Replaced throttle cable on my 68 gto because the old one was not getting the carb to open fully when pedal is depressed to the floor. I am having same problem with the new one however. How do you adjust? looks like no adjustment at carb. Is it at the pedal? The motor is a 72 with a quadrajet. Intake is a stock I think 68 with part number 485912 not sure on carb. Just feels like pedal movement is not enough to open up the carb. Could I and will it work if I bend the pedal rods? could they be bent?


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

First, you might want to verify that the carpet and deadener are not bunched up under the accelerator rod; that can limit the rod's travel and keep the throttle from opening completely.

Yes, you can bend the pedal arm (rod) to adjust it, but it shouldn't need to be bent unless it has been damaged.

What carb and carburetor are you using? 
Do you have the correct cable bracket on the intake manifold?


----------



## 69ponlem (Jun 12, 2011)

On my 69 Lemans I too had the same problem.I did bend mine and got some adjustment.It did bring the pedal further off the floor and give more travel on the cable.Mine is aftermarket set up though,RPM manifold and Quick Fuel carb.I still did not have enough to get the carb to open fully so I went with an aftermarket cable and manifold bracket that opened up too far so I installed a throttle stop bracket on the carb base and all is fine.Hopefully you can just try bending the rods a little.Good luck if you decied to go that route.


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

Here is the picture at the carb. I think it is all stock for a 68 gto. If not could someone tell what I have. I have made sure that the carpet and evertning under do no get in the way of the pedal. It is only opening carb to a little over 1/2 way. Doug


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

It looks like the metal sleeve on the throttle cable is too long.

It certainly looks longer than the sleeve on my throttle cable.

If the sleeve is too long, it will limit the throttle opening when the end of the sleeve contacts the clamp ferrule at the bracket.

The sleeve on my throttle cable is 3" long (measured from the center of the throttle cable pivot to the end of the metal sleeve).

With the throttle at idle position, there should be a gap of approximately 2 1/4" from the rear-most end of the sleeve to the ferrule.

With the accelerator pedal held to the floor and the throttle wide open, there should be a gap of almost 1/2" between the back end of the sleeve and the ferrule.

See pics for clarity.
HTH!

At idle position:









Wide open throttle position:


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*send me a cable...*

^^^ That's pretty much the way mine is too, jmt. His looks like it's not the right cable. Visually, it just looks wrong, to boot.


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for you input. The sleeve is not the problem as when I step on pedal it is still and inch left before hit that end stop . If I open by hand it will open all the way before the stop. This was a replacement cable from ames and it is the correct replacement. I match it to the original on there and they are the same. Just look like I do not have enough pedal to open it all the way?? Any more ideas out there? Doug


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok thanks for those pictures. The tube end on the cable is three inches just like yours. But here is the problem I think. When at idle you have two inches for movement I only have one inch. Since I think the carbs are the same it has to be the bracket Looking at mine it looks twisted and bent towards the carb. I am going to see if I can't get one of these or try to fix mine. Anyone out there have that bracket?


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Make 'er fit...*

That's very possible. I had to "modify" mine, as the PO never bothered, and it was mashing into the aftermarket air cleaner, making it sit cockeyed. A little tweaking, and all is well. Sometimes, you have to get creative!  (Might still need to "tweak" the carb linkage, also). Perhaps your pedal linkage IS bent, and needs "adjustment". (Though I've never seen that, it IS possible!).


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

dd68gto said:


> Ok thanks for those pictures. The tube end on the cable is three inches just like yours. But here is the problem I think. When at idle you have two inches for movement I only have one inch. Since I think the carbs are the same it has to be the bracket Looking at mine it looks twisted and bent towards the carb. I am going to see if I can't get one of these or try to fix mine. Anyone out there have that bracket?


Yes, sir; if there is only 1" of available motion, the throttle will not open fully.

Sounds like you;re on the right track!


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

found a new bracket at ames for 45.00. It most likely cost the vender 5 dollars to make it. I will replace Tuesday when I get it as long as it is in stock. Thanks again for those pictures and I will get back to you on if that is the fix. Thanks to all for the help.Doug


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

There are two versions of the throttle cable bracket which mounts to the intake manifold, a two barrel version and a four barrel. The two barrel version looks almost identical, but will not allow a quadrajet to get full throttle. 

Ames sells the correct one.


----------



## MikeDinWP (Nov 13, 2016)

Mine cracked... After working through triangle calculations for an extra 3/4" pull, the angle (93 degrees) and weld was good. As a backup, I did find one at [email protected] So I install this instead of my welded accelerator rod. All good now!


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

MikeDinWP said:


> Mine cracked... After working through triangle calculations for an extra 3/4" pull, the angle (93 degrees) and weld was good. As a backup, I did find one at [email protected] So I install this instead of my welded accelerator rod. All good now!


what part is that? - accelerator pedal linkage??


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

dd68gto said:


> Ok thanks for those pictures. The tube end on the cable is three inches just like yours. But here is the problem I think. When at idle you have two inches for movement I only have one inch. Since I think the carbs are the same it has to be the bracket Looking at mine it looks twisted and bent towards the carb. I am going to see if I can't get one of these or try to fix mine. Anyone out there have that bracket?


I had same problem but after many changes at pedal and cable They all failed until I cut an welded bracket that hold cable on manifold . I had replaced this part, pedal and cable ( have all if you need them) and finally realize for what ever reason it was not working and not opening carb full throttle . You might be able to bend or as I did cut mine and welded it together. It needs to move back toward the divers seat 1/4 to1/2 inch and you will be all set. ( it does not effect idle if done correctly.) Pm me I have pictures of how I did this to mine before changing over to 750 Holly with edelbrook which was even more issue but again fixed by welding . Also if you want we can talk on phone. ( fix will take 30 minutes) I spent hours replacing parts and screaming until I just did the above. It been done and works fine and after a little sanding and paint you would never know it's not stock . Not sure if this is reason but I also had a 72 motor in my 68 at the time . Doug


----------

